# How to Fill in Gap Behind Sheetrock in Window Header



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

cloves said:


> Hi, so I am working on a basement wall and the double header that was used is short of the inside stud wall by roughly 1/4 inch. I don't have 1/4 inch drywall on hand, is that what is normally used to fill this space in? Could I used cedar shims?


Anythings that fits, if your walls had been 2x6 the space would have been 2" deep and it is left for insulation.


----------



## cloves (Aug 2, 2009)

Here's a photo


----------



## cloves (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks Neil, I'll see if the shims work. If I used them I feel the support will be a bit flimsy.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

cloves said:


> Thanks Neil, I'll see if the shims work. If I used them I feel the support will be a bit flimsy.


I see the have used plywood but not matched it to the studs. You do want to at least make the bottom match. Plywood, or rip the edge off a 2x4 if just for the bottom.


----------



## cloves (Aug 2, 2009)

Nealtw said:


> I see the have used plywood but not matched it to the studs. You do want to at least make the bottom match. Plywood, or rip the edge off a 2x4 if just for the bottom.



I actually added that 3/4 plywood filler when I put in the new window and then caulked it with foam before seeing that it didn't match up with the stud. But its no big deal as I am going to go with drywall return with no case on the windows.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

cloves said:


> I actually added that 3/4 plywood filler when I put in the new window and then caulked it with foam before seeing that it didn't match up with the stud. But its no big deal as I am going to go with drywall return with no case on the windows.


Well there's your problem.... You should have used 1/2" foam board and then 1/2" plywood on the exterior to bring it level. :devil3:

Or, next time you are at a big box store, check to see of there are any damage sheets of luan or 1/4" drywall and you can usually get them for a steal. And then you would have them around. 

At Lowe's check around the panel saw for any left over cut sheets. At my local store they are free. I always check and I have gotten some real good product. One time, I got some 2x4 left over cuts of 1/2" oak furniture grade plywood.


----------



## cloves (Aug 2, 2009)

ktownskier said:


> .


I might have not explained that well. I put a new window in and it had a 3/4 space above so I added a 3/4 piece of plywood between the top of the window and the original header. The original header used is flush on the outside with the plywood but 1/4-1/2 short on the inside. So you are saying to add a 1/2 piece of foam in that gap I have, which makes sense. That would give the header just a bit of insulation right?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

cloves said:


> I might have not explained that well. I put a new window in and it had a 3/4 space above so I added a 3/4 piece of plywood between the top of the window and the original header. The original header used is flush on the outside with the plywood but 1/4-1/2 short on the inside. So you are saying to add a 1/2 piece of foam in that gap I have, which makes sense. That would give the header just a bit of insulation right?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 572963


If the outside wall has a header over the window, you didn't need to add one to the inside wall.:wink2:


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Did your window not have a head expander?


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

cloves said:


> I might have not explained that well. I put a new window in and it had a 3/4 space above so I added a 3/4 piece of plywood between the top of the window and the original header. The original header used is flush on the outside with the plywood but 1/4-1/2 short on the inside. So you are saying to add a 1/2 piece of foam in that gap I have, which makes sense. That would give the header just a bit of insulation right?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 572963


I thought you added it to the face of the header, not the underside. As Rosanne Rosannadanna used to say: "Never mind"


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

@Chanell, this isn't your thread. Did you change user names, or something?


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

This is one reason why headers should have 1/2" plywood sandwiched between the 2 by's.

Another reason is it provides more strength to the header.

Add a 1/2" of either plywood, drywall, etc..

Why didn't you install the ceiling first.?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

ron45 said:


> This is one reason why headers should have 1/2" plywood sandwiched between the 2 by's.
> 
> Another reason is it provides more strength to the header.
> 
> ...


 That is the inside wall of a basement, no need for a header.
Don't you usually have a sill under a header.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Nealtw said:


> That is the inside wall of a basement, no need for a header.
> Don't you usually have a sill under a header.


I'm not there so I will not pretend to know the reason for the header.

I just know how headers are made.

Also if you look at the top plate you will see the 1/2" difference.

Unless there's going to be a drop ceiling, the ceiling should have been first.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

ron45 said:


> I'm not there so I will not pretend to know the reason for the header.
> 
> I just know how headers are made.
> 
> ...


Yes there is some confusion there, if he stopped the top plate to make room for the header then a full filler would have been needed anyway. the bottom plywood was just measuring to the header instead of the stud.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Nealtw said:


> Yes there is some confusion there, if he stopped the top plate to make room for the header then a full filler would have been needed anyway. the bottom plywood was just measuring to the header instead of the stud.


Just my opinion.

Add a 1/2" piece of plywood to the header and drywall it.

Miller time.


----------



## cloves (Aug 2, 2009)

Ended up using some long cedar shims in a few spots, the space was a hair under 1/2". Then used metal bead for the corners and spackled and painted. Ideally when the header was built the builder would have used a thin piece of foam in-between, but this was made before energy codes.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

cloves said:


> Ended up using some long cedar shims in a few spots, the space was a hair under 1/2". Then used metal bead for the corners and spackled and painted. Ideally when the header was built the builder would have used a thin piece of foam in-between, but this was made before energy codes.


 Down there it is common to put the plywood between, foam wouldn't do it because it needs to nailed tight to make a beam. We never do it because often build with wet headers, they shrink and the plywood between makes the 2x split at the nails.


----------

